# safety question for 1911's



## flyfish (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm new to 1911's and want to know the best way to lower hammer on charged chamber. Seems the safest way is to eject the round and recharge when needed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

There is no safe way to lower the hammer on a loaded chamber. Why do you want to do that instead of leaving it cocked and locked?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The safe way is to never lower a hammer on a loaded chamber.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Now I dis-agree .... the safe way to lower the hammer on a loaded chamber is to point the weapon at a hippy or communist and pull the trigger slowly, dont jerk it:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

There is no legitimate reason to lower the hammer on a loaded chamber of a M1911 pistol.

Since you are new to the M1911, might I suggest you look at this web site?

http://www.sightm1911.com/index.htm


----------



## flyfish (Mar 31, 2007)

I guess the only way to go from condition one to condition two is to drop the magazine and cycle the action to clear the chamber. Thanks for the replies and links.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If you clear the chamber, it's no longer Condition Two. Loaded mag and empty chamber is Condition Three.

There's no earthly reason to use Condition Two. It has exactly zero advantages over Condition One, and is far more dangerous, despite the opinions of the uninformed and untrained. There's no good reason at all to use Condition Two. 1911s should be either unloaded or in Condition One.


----------



## flyfish (Mar 31, 2007)

I thought condition two was strange since you would by definition need to lower the hammer on a round. I understand now that "cocked and locked" is a safer and more ready set up. I am headed to the range today and looking forward to firing a few rounds. Any break in advice?


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

> Now I dis-agree .... the safe way to lower the hammer on a loaded chamber is to point the weapon at a hippy or communist and pull the trigger slowly, dont jerk it


Hey, now!:smt018 I used to be a hippy...but I repented. Some hippies are nice folks.
Rather than shoot a communist, just show them you gun and ask "Wouldn't you like the right to keep and bear this, too?" You'll make a convert!:smt1099


----------



## flyfish (Mar 31, 2007)

I agree Busdriver. Better to convert to freedom than kill. Put a 100 rounds through my new toy today. What a kick in the pants!!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

busdriver72 said:


> Hey, now! I used to be a hippy...but I repented. Some hippies are nice folks.
> Rather than shoot a communist, just show them you gun and ask "Wouldn't you like the right to keep and bear this, too?" You'll make a convert!


 You can try, Ill watch:watching:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

2400 said:


> There is no safe way to lower the hammer on a loaded chamber.


I have to disagree with you. Take the firing pin out and then it's very safe. That's what I did and I feel much safer now. No AD's yet.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

The 1911 should either be unloaded or in condition 1 as others have stated.


----------

